# Test @ 250/wk?



## musclepump (Sep 22, 2005)

Conventional wisdom says the more you use, the more you'll need next time. Because the human body produces something like 50-60mg of Test a week (or so?), would it be better cumulatively, if one did a first cycle of Test E @ 250mg/wk and later did a 500, 750, 1,000, as time progressed? It just seems like jumping from 50 naturally to 500 is a big increase.


----------



## GFR (Sep 22, 2005)

I grew like a weed on 300Mg test cyp a week.....it was my first cycle, did it for only 6 weeks and gained 15lbs and lost fat ( so I probably gained 20lbs or more of pure muscle from that tiny cycle)...now after jucing hard from 1998-2002 it seems I need twice the dose to grow and I have been natural for almost 3 years...


----------



## GFR (Sep 22, 2005)

I was doing 430Mg of test a week and 450 deca......I was having gyno problems..even with 20mg nol a day....so I droped it to 322mg and my gyno is gone....and still making decent gains......I also bumped up the deca to 600mg a week.


----------



## durk (Sep 23, 2005)

this might be a little off topic I always wondered about my friends way back in highschool who started juicing without gaining anything naturally if say someone could have potentially gained 60ibs naturally but instead starts juicing before any natural muscle is gained and puts on 30ibs there first cycle, wouldnt it almost be impossible to gain the your full natural 60 pound limit without more juice because of the resistance your body would have to testosterone?


----------



## durk (Sep 23, 2005)

iv also heard a natural bodybuilder say that if natral limit is say 200ibs and then you use steroids you could potentially go up to say 230, but if you use juice to get up too your 200 pound limit you will most likely not be able to surpass it. Is any of this true? 

the reason for asking these questions is because I have already gained about 60 pounds naturally but almost every kid I know in my town has given up and used gear to make any progess thinking back on my highschool days I was the only one to try so hard and not give in will all this waiting till iv terned 21 pay off in the end I do have a killer mind to muscle connection and learned so much about BB, but I keep going to the gym and seeing these 16 year old kids with D-boll face and I dont really dont really know how to descourage them they dont care if there not going to get taller maybe if they knew that they could lose out on some muscle it would help? OR I could just tell them if they keep it up there dicks are going to shrivell up to an inch and stay that way


----------



## 19-chief (Sep 23, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Conventional wisdom says the more you use, the more you'll need next time. Because the human body produces something like 50-60mg of Test a week (or so?), would it be better cumulatively, if one did a first cycle of Test E @ 250mg/wk and later did a 500, 750, 1,000, as time progressed? It just seems like jumping from 50 naturally to 500 is a big increase.


try playing with http://www.come.to/roidcalc and compare it to natty testosterone... which is 7-12mg per day. don't forget you can adjust the half-lives. but it looks like even 250mg once per week will quickly put you at supraphysiological levels. although the first week ends with 13mg of active hormone, it quickly jumps to 37mg with the next inject.


----------



## BCC (Sep 23, 2005)

durk said:
			
		

> this might be a little off topic I always wondered about my friends way back in highschool who started juicing without gaining anything naturally if say someone could have potentially gained 60ibs naturally but instead starts juicing before any natural muscle is gained and puts on 30ibs there first cycle, wouldnt it almost be impossible to gain the your full natural 60 pound limit without more juice because of the resistance your body would have to testosterone?



The only limits to gaining 'weight' are at the dinner table.


----------



## GFR (Sep 23, 2005)

durk said:
			
		

> iv also heard a natural bodybuilder say that if natral limit is say 200ibs and then you use steroids you could potentially go up to say 230,*More like 240-250 with steroids and if you put G.H in the mix then 260-280.* but if you use juice to get up too your 200 pound limit you will most likely not be able to surpass it. Is any of this true? :


One cycle of steroids can put on 20-30 lbs.....if you juice for a few years and learn how to do it and what works for you it should be easy to put on 40 or 50 lbs of pure muscle.


----------



## AusBB (Sep 23, 2005)

Also depends on your age as well.  250mg's of Test would work excellent on pretty much anyone that is looking for results, but would work for someone over 30 even better


----------



## jasone (Sep 23, 2005)

I wonder what side effects could occur at this small dose.  Hair loss, gyno, etc.


----------



## GFR (Sep 23, 2005)

jasone said:
			
		

> I wonder what side effects could occur at this small dose.  Hair loss, gyno, etc.


Gyno is very rare ( almost never)  in test doses under 400mg per week. Hair loss is 95% genetic so any dose of test will speed that up if you are genetically predisposed to it.


----------



## jasone (Sep 23, 2005)

Do small doses like this require recovery drugs after the cycle (6 months) to bring back natural test production?


----------



## LAM (Sep 24, 2005)

durk said:
			
		

> wouldnt it almost be impossible to gain the your full natural 60 pound limit without more juice because of the resistance your body would have to testosterone?



the human body can not tell if you have done 1 cycle or 50.


----------



## 19-chief (Sep 24, 2005)

jasone said:
			
		

> Do small doses like this require recovery drugs after the cycle (6 months) to bring back natural test production?


of course; natural hormone production is always effected when it is there has been an exogenous source of it. i would think full pct will be required to bring it back.

this could be a relevant to running long low dose test... i'd image one could make great gains over 6 months this way... provided recovering isn't too bad.


----------



## musclepump (Sep 24, 2005)

I think I may stick with Test only cycles, all 10 weeks. First at 200-250, second at 300, third at 400, fourth at 500.


----------



## BCC (Sep 24, 2005)

That's a smart idea, but you don't even necessarily have to raise the dose with each cycle.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 24, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I think I may stick with Test only cycles, all 10 weeks. First at 200-250, second at 300, third at 400, fourth at 500.


 Doing a first cycle of Test E for 10 weeks should yeild nice gains. I would frontload it for the first to shots, though. That is, do double the dose for the first two shots. I recommend this calculator above the one posted above: http://bulkmuscle.com/pct/


----------



## musclepump (Sep 24, 2005)

Why frontload?

 Another good thing about doing 250/wk is that it can all be easily done in one shot per week rather than two.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2005)

I've been reading this thread and i think i'll join you with the 250 EW idea sounds like a good test (no pun intended) of how my body would respond and it seems that there are less sides on these low doses and you'd still grow like a weed


----------



## brogers (Sep 24, 2005)

When do you plan on starting?

Ideally, I'll be starting a 10 week Test+Var (still working on dosing schedule) in a couple weeks.  Right now:
wk 1-10 Test E 500mg (Considering dropping to 400 and/or frontloading)
wk 7-13 Anavar 40mg/ed (Considering running it in the beginning vs end and/or 50mg)

HCG 200-250ius 2x week starting week 2-3, ending a few days before PCT, PCT 40/30/20/20 nolva


----------



## musclepump (Sep 24, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> When do you plan on starting?
> 
> Ideally, I'll be starting a 10 week Test+Var (still working on dosing schedule) in a couple weeks.  Right now:
> wk 1-10 Test E 500mg (Considering dropping to 400 and/or frontloading)
> ...


 I'm starting in January


----------



## CANIBALISTIC (Sep 24, 2005)

I did something similar and noticed another 10lbs in two weeks time.  I started at 175 @ 12% bf ended @ 210 @ 20% I have only lost about 5lbs during three weeks of PCT and it was mostly water weight currently I'm at about 205 @ 15%.

BTW good luck with that! What's your line up?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 24, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I'm starting in January




no shit? i plan to start then too, what day do you plan on starting??


----------



## musclepump (Sep 25, 2005)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> no shit? i plan to start then too, what day do you plan on starting??


 Jan. 2... after my new years buzz


----------



## musclepump (Sep 25, 2005)

Just 10 weeks of Test E @ 250, all shot once a week on Monday.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 25, 2005)

hey man i'lll run it with you i was planning the 1st but i didnt factor in the buzz lol i was going to do the low dose 250 after reading this too


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 25, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Why frontload?
> 
> Another good thing about doing 250/wk is that it can all be easily done in one shot per week rather than two.


If you frontload, your blood levels will reach optimum levels much faster. You can still do 500 mg (in one shot) once a week, the first two weeks. As is, over half your cycle will be spent with below peak blood T levels. Use that calculator and compare the two scenarios (Double dose the first two shots vs. no frontload).


----------



## musclepump (Sep 25, 2005)

Frontloading it is


----------



## brogers (Sep 25, 2005)

Any thoughts on using an oral for 4 weeks in the beginning and 4 weeks in the end?

ie, test 1-10, var 1-4, 8-12


----------



## LAM (Sep 25, 2005)

anavar is a very mild oral, unless you are fairly new to resistance training you won't see much in gains.  the cost vs gains just isn't there with anavar, for a decent anabolic effect for a seasoned weight trainer you need to go up to an easy 80-100 mg/ED for 6 weeks


----------



## brogers (Sep 25, 2005)

I got it cheap, you think it would be better to run it for 6 straight as opposed to 4 at beginning, 4 at end?

And what are your thoughts on frontloading LAM?


----------



## pengers84 (Sep 27, 2005)

if you are prediposed to mpb, would a lower dose of test cause a slower rate of hairloss in comparison to a higher dose?


----------



## musclepump (Sep 28, 2005)

If you're going to lose your hair anyways, just go for it. Bald is beautiful


----------

